# soo, we did pizzas yesterday



## junkcollector (Nov 5, 2013)

finally broke down and did pizzas completely from scratch. sure is nice to have time for a change to do it from beginning to end in one sitting. saturday i made some italian sausage out of chicken thighs after discovering i was lacking spices for brats. used that sunday on pizza. 1 out of 2 daughters enjoyed them, youngest didn't even touch her's. wife liked them so much yesterday, got another round of dough rising as i type for dinner tonite. used this recipe from les3176.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102652/my-wifes-pizza-dough-recipe-for-ya

used all flour yesterday. today i am cutting back to experiment a bit. dough turned out nice but seemed heavy yesterday. sucks not having a pizza pan, having to use a cookie sheet. divided the dough into 8 for personal pizzas. 

sausage frying up in cast iron skillet.













534374_475747025871954_971875324_n.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Nov 5, 2013






ALMOST finished shot of the girls pizzas.













1441476_475747075871949_607660647_n.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Nov 5, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

Those look good, do you use a stone or brinks for added heat conduction?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks great! Left over smoked chicken makes a great BBQ chicken pizza!


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 5, 2013)

nope, just threw em into the preheated oven. never give it a thought about bricks or stone for heat conduction. 

had 2 pieces of dough left over from last nite, i had em wrapped in plastic wrap, took em out over a hour ago, were up to room temp. they just came out of oven, dough turned out very thin and crunchy. last nite they raised up nice and thick. new dough is on 2nd rise now so it'll be 30 or so more before i get to throw todays dough in oven. i did remember to throw some corn meal on the sheet pan this time though. pics coming in a hour or so.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 5, 2013)

well, here's one shot of the leftover dough. didn't rise like it did yesterday. believe cause it was in fridge, vaguely remember something from a alton brown episode about pizza doughs but heck if i can remember for sure. not a baker and DEFINITELY still learning. 













1461487_476786145768042_127297377_n.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Nov 5, 2013






Here's a shot of tonites dough on its 2nd rise.













DSC_0213small.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Nov 5, 2013


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 5, 2013)

DS, i've had bbq chicken pizza before but never home made. as simple as this dough is coming out, i'm sure bbq bird is going to be on the list very soon. 

last shot for the evening.













DSC_0222small.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Nov 5, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 5, 2013)

I make bbq chicken pizza all the time.   Very good.

Nice pizzas JC.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 6, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I make bbq chicken pizza all the time. Very good.
> 
> Nice pizzas JC.


thanks

bbq chicken is on the list to do.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2013)

A few years back a lady friend kept talking about her families weekly pizza night and how her kids never missed it. I like pizza and had not had one in seems forever cause..... Unless you are extremely lucky most of 'em today are really terrible unless an artisian. Some one told these folks making good artisian pizzas they needed to make them with eggplants and arugla and they don't even have normal toppings. So I started making my own.

Pizza is the crust, a good cheese, everything else just enhances the flavor. I bet your's are killer pizzas.

Me, I am a veggie man, mushrooms, bell pepper, onion, black olives, light sauce, extra cheese...... You want to witness a eating frenzy? I would not have a camera around when the pizzas come out. LOL

Hmmm... I may need to try a pulled pork pizza, BBQ sauce replacing the marinara........ Hmmmmm............ Maybe a calazone.

<heading for the kitchen!>

Thanks JC!


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 6, 2013)

your pizzas sound like mine. plenty of vegies. i do like italian sausage though. gonna have to grind up some more chicken and make some more bulk for pizzas. wife made me go shopping tonite for more pizza fixins we had run out of. i'm thinking its going be on the menu in the next day or 3. a PPP does sound good. got some sweet baby rays bbq sauce here. just have to get some pig n smoke it.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2013)

One word, Canadian Bacon! Well two words..... it makes totally awesome pizza! and its is cured AND Needs smoking!!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohhh.  I have cb curing now.


----------

